# Romeu. Tras os Montes. 2-3-14.



## Bergidum (17 Mar 2014 às 21:10)

Unas fotos de la aldea de Romeu, cerca de Mirandela, Tras os Montes. Voy con relativa frecuencia a Tras os Montes, una de las regiones más auténticas de Portugal. Muy bello este pueblo. Las fotos están un poco oscuras, llovía a ratos.






















Alrededores:


----------



## NunoC (4 Jul 2014 às 12:37)

Muito giro apesar de as fotos serem muito escuras...


----------

